# Best Piano sound module or app for iOS?



## composerguy78 (Sep 19, 2016)

We have a Yamaha P-45 digital upright piano which we use for practicing piano on. We would love a real piano but we just don't have the space.

The sound module built into it is ancient compared to the likes of what us composers use ie. ivory, modartt whichever your piano of choice is. 

Does anyone know of a good midi piano module that we could just plug the midi out of and have a better sounding digital piano to practice on? Or a way to play Ivory or any AU/VST instrument on? 

I was also thinking that there might be a decent iOS app which could be connected via USB midi and we could use that over headphones or something? I'd appreciate any suggestions!
Thx
Felix


----------



## Morodiene (Sep 25, 2016)

I haven't played around with this much since I have an android phone and tablet. You may try posting your question on the digital piano forum:
http://www.pianoworld.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/forums/6/1/Digital_Pianos_-_Synths_&a.html

I know there are people there have have done this and they'd be able to help you.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 25, 2016)

Korg Module is good- there is an expansion based on Ivory. IK multimedia iGrand is good too


----------



## composerguy78 (Sep 27, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> I haven't played around with this much since I have an android phone and tablet. You may try posting your question on the digital piano forum:
> http://www.pianoworld.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/forums/6/1/Digital_Pianos_-_Synths_&a.html
> 
> I know there are people there have have done this and they'd be able to help you.


Thank you so much Morodiene!! I really appreciate that, I will register and post over there!


----------



## composerguy78 (Sep 27, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> Korg Module is good- there is an expansion based on Ivory. IK multimedia iGrand is good too


Thank you dcoscina! I will check that out!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 27, 2016)

composerguy78 said:


> Thank you dcoscina! I will check that out!


You are most welcome. I have actually gravitated more towards the Korg Module because it has more depth of sound and works a little better in other iOS apps like Cubasis and Korg's own iOS DAW app.


----------



## composerguy78 (Sep 27, 2016)

composerguy78 said:


> Thank you dcoscina! I will check that out!


This looks like exactly what I am looking for! I can't find the price of the Ivory expansion module. Does anyone know how much it is?


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 27, 2016)

composerguy78 said:


> This looks like exactly what I am looking for! I can't find the price of the Ivory expansion module. Does anyone know how much it is?


I think it's $20 within the app store in Module itself.


----------



## composerguy78 (Sep 27, 2016)

that's great, thank you!
F


----------

